# CALLING ALL IVF WALES 2008 BABIES



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies does anyone fancy meeting up with our gorgeous little ones in cardiff at some point?

Went to the IVF Wales baby party on sunday and it was great to see so many people there!!

Would be great if we could arrange a meet at ants in ya pants or somewhere so the lil ones can play while we all have a chat!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

natalie

was lovely to see you yesterday, wasn;t it great

i think this is a lovely idea


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

You of course would be welcome missus!!   you looked really well yesterday, it was great to see you!! How did the inpromtu speech go?!? 

So who's up for it...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bless ya huni

i think a baby group is prefect and more and more will group i hope


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the speech went ok considering i didn't know what i was gona say. people were quening to sign the petition which i thought was amazing

i just said a few words, kept it to the point and got off the stage lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi natalie baby party was good it was great to see all the kids  .. i see your from newport like me


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Miriam... yes i am, where abouts are you? we're in Maindee... just off Chepstow road!

Hows your lil one? We're off to my nephews 10th birthday party this afternoon so thomas is running round like a loon and thats before the cake and sweets!!! Arrgghh!! lol

Great news about the petitions Kara, lets hope somebody somewhere takes notice!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats mad im just of chepstow rd too .. maia is good shes sleeping through the nites now so its getting much easier


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Thats always a good stage to get to although teething soon puts a stop to it!!!  

Thomas has started to sleep through again after a bout of teething problems and its amazing how much difference a good nights sleep makes!!! 

Let me know if you want to meet up sometime, i work tues, weds and sats but we're pretty much free the rest of the week!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah we will have to get together should of got kara to introduce us at baby party   im makin the most of my long sleeps before the teething starts


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you two will get along grea


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

yeah... to be honest i didn't even think at the time to ask about people on this site!! Still have baby brain even after 18 months, lol, it never goes away!!

Going swimming today, have to go and buy thomas a new swimsuit as he has had a major growth spurt and his doesn't fit him!! Had to buy him new trainers last week... he's a size 6 already! His big feet are gonna cost me a fortune!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

where do you take thomas swimming? i would like to take maia when shes a bit bigger i have a costume for her already


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

I take him to the leisure centre in town, it can be a bit manic but i try to get there early so as to avoid it being too busy!!! He loves it! I started taking him from about 3 months old, he would only last about 10 ~ 15 mins at first but today we were in there for almost an hour! Lil ones do tend to get cold quite quickly so i would say to get an all in one suit or a two piece, boots, mothercare and argos do them... i think boots is about the cheapest!!  We could go together when you are ready to take her if you like!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah that sounds good so will let you know ... maia loves bath time only cries when you take her out so i think she would like big pool..bit worried bout the chlorine in water tho as she tends to get dry skin


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Awww, if she's covered up with an all in one suit tho it might not bother her as much! Also you could take some baby oil to rub into her skin once you take her out!!! 

I've been looking at the waterbabies swimming lessons but they are really expensive and they reccomend you attend two courses to keep up confidence levels. They teach lil ones how to swim under water and at the end of the course you get an underwater picture of your lil one which is amazing but wondering if its really worth the hundred and something pounds per course!?!?


----------

